# International 186 Hydro Hydraulics



## Brian D (Feb 16, 2010)

I need to change the hydraulic fluid in an International 186 Hydro. The hydraulic system services the transmission, 3 point hitch and accessories. I want to be sure to follow the proper procedure to completely drain and refill the system and am concerned about the transmission. The manual offers little help for this.
Thank you for any suggestions.


----------

